# 14 Weeks today! Minton relaxing.



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Think he will be a big boy! Relaxing with Hattie watching the Olympic dressage.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow - he's gorgeous and yes I agree. He's gunna be big! He looks bigger than Saffi already!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Turi said:


> Wow - he's gorgeous and yes I agree. He's gunna be big! He looks bigger than Saffi already!


His weight graph at the vet is virtually vertical! Asked if I should cut him down but the vet was very happy with his progress. At this rate I will have to move house!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow he is gorgeous and they both look so lovely together.


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

What a little poppet he is... or should that be big poppet  Both gorgeous Poos!


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Aah! Lovely. But they remind me of a certain two other 'poos on here where the young one is already as big as the older one! Must have fed them fertiliser when they were young! lol


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

he is gorgeous!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

wow he has grown and he is soooo cute too!! xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I think we have the same problem Sue...Ted is almost the same size as Betty. They look lovely together...still have a soft spot for Hattie - love the black and tans


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh he looks gorg, they look lovely together. If you didnt know I'm not sure you d be able to pick who was who. When I showed my daughter "the" pic of Betty and Ted she thought Betty was the pup xx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Minton is gorgeous but also love the way Hattie looks - lovely photos


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

My he is growing into a lovely big boy. I'm sure Hattie will remain in charge


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh Minton is a very handsome boy and I'm sure he'll look after his big sister ... If she needs it!!! 
X


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

He's gorgeous and agree he probably will be bigger but hey he's the boy


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

He is lovely, I bet that is quite a rare moment in your house now! (the relaxing I mean).


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Minton is gorgeous Sue!....and they look very content together. How is it going now? x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> Minton is gorgeous Sue!....and they look very content together. How is it going now? x


They play constantly which is great. Would like to get them out in the fields but the hay hasn't been cut round here as it has been so wet so thats a no and my local Dartmoor walking area (Haytor) will be full of holidaymakers and children so will wait for it to calm down a bit before we venture up there. Minton has 'graduated' from puppy class and we are getting into quite a good routine. They are good when I go out they are crated next to each other so all seems to be going the right way at the moment!


----------



## Blackstreet (Jun 15, 2012)

My Dog Minton swallowed a shuttlecock....

Bad Minton

Ha ha


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Blackstreet said:


> My Dog Minton swallowed a shuttlecock....
> 
> Bad Minton
> 
> Ha ha


Minton so called as paid for by monies not spent on going to Badminton Horse trials (cancelled) so when he is naughty (quite often ) he is Bad Minton!


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Minton is gorgeous, I think you're right he looks like he's going to be a big cuddly lad!


----------



## Lolasmummy (May 22, 2012)

They are totally adorable. Thanks for sharing xxxx


----------

